# Barrett Burston



## rude (21/10/10)

At just over $50 for 25kg I thought I'de bump up the grain bank & grab a bag of galaxy, wrong.

Barrett Burston have stopped making it spewing so had to settle for a sack of pale malt.


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/10)

Apparently it will be back on a limited release shortly but will later be replaced by another pale malt.


----------



## Banshee (21/10/10)

Whats the diff?


----------



## rude (21/10/10)

The ebc is the same but I am still just getting into the whole thing about AG, grains especially

The way I look at it & would love someone to correct me is the galaxy is a pilsner malt apparently very well modified.

Then there is the pale malt would this be the lager malt which is what most of the craft breweries want hence the end of galaxy but limited release sounds good.

Then you have Ale malt next which is what i have extensively used for my pale ales , bitters , stouts with crystal spec malts

I have often wondered why crew on here for say an APA use 50% pilsner 50% ale malt ? instead of all ale malt.

Hopefully Banshee someone here will chime in & educate me further 

cheers all


----------



## felten (21/10/10)

galaxy has a high diastatic power, good for converting a lot of adjuncts


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/10)

BB pale pilsener actually has slightly higher diastatic power than the Galaxy. AFAIK they produced Galaxy for Japanese brewer(s) such as Asahi so maybe they are going to change to a new variety or just waiting for the next lot out of the paddock, or maybe they lost the contract with Asahi, who knows.
Happens sometimes. For example the reason that Joe White Choc Chit is no longer made is nothing to do with home brewing, it disappeared shortly after Castlemaine Perkins pulled Carbine Stout from their range.


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

Banshee said:


> Whats the diff?



It's the thing under the back of your car behind the tail shaft and between the back tyres...

   

sorry someone had to say it!


QldKev


----------



## felten (21/10/10)

shows what i know


----------



## amiddler (21/10/10)

I am sure I read here somewhere that BB was going to make a Galaxy II Malt. Exact same specs but a higher diastatic power then phase out Galaxy I. Don't know if that is right, just remember reading it somewhere.

Drew


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

BribieG said:


> BB pale pilsener actually has slightly higher diastatic power than the Galaxy. AFAIK they produced Galaxy for Japanese brewer(s) such as Asahi so maybe they are going to change to a new variety or just waiting for the next lot out of the paddock, or maybe they lost the contract with Asahi, who knows.
> Happens sometimes. For example the reason that Joe White Choc Chit is no longer made is nothing to do with home brewing, it disappeared shortly after Castlemaine Perkins pulled Carbine Stout from their range.



You sure about that one? *from memory* I though BB Galaxy diastatic power was about 3x that of BB Pale. Any one got Beersmith handy?

QldKev


----------



## felten (21/10/10)

I think my entire knowledge of galaxy is via bribies posts here


----------



## MarkBastard (21/10/10)

That's funny. My entire knowledge of french-pressing, cereal mashing, and terrace housing is via bribies posts here


----------



## Stuster (21/10/10)

There's some general specs for their malts here. Diastatic power for pilsner and galaxy pretty much the same, as is the wheat, with the ale malt just a touch lower but still plenty for most purposes.


----------



## Batz (21/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> That's funny. My entire knowledge of french-pressing, cereal mashing, and terrace housing is via bribies posts here




My entire knowledge of dental procedures in Fortitude Valley is via bribies posts.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/10/10)

Batz said:


> My entire knowledge of dental procedures in Fortitude Valley is via bribies posts.
> 
> Batz



:lol: :lol:


----------



## MHB (21/10/10)

felten said:


> galaxy has a high diastatic power, good for converting a lot of adjuncts


For the I've forgotten howmanyth time Galaxy malts claim to fame was its high B-Glucanase content, not its Diastatic power that's fairly ordinary. Remember that B-Glucanase is most active at 40oC and is well nigh gone by 50oC, so if you aren't doing a very cool mash-in its useless.

MHB


----------



## Batz (21/10/10)

Batz said:


> My entire knowledge of dental procedures in Fortitude Valley is via bribies posts.
> 
> Batz




OH and my knowledge of the train door mans voice, remember Will ?



> Nobody seemed to know where Will called home
> He just drifted into town and stayed all alone.
> He didn't say much, kind of quiet and shy
> And if you spoke at all, you'd just said hi to Big Will.



Thanks Bribie :icon_cheers: 


Sorry way :icon_offtopic: 

Batz


----------



## felten (21/10/10)

mystery solved


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

BribieG said:


> BB pale pilsener actually has slightly higher diastatic power than the Galaxy. AFAIK they produced Galaxy for Japanese brewer(s) such as Asahi so maybe they are going to change to a new variety or just waiting for the next lot out of the paddock, or maybe they lost the contract with Asahi, who knows.
> Happens sometimes. For example the reason that Joe White Choc Chit is no longer made is nothing to do with home brewing, it disappeared shortly after Castlemaine Perkins pulled Carbine Stout from their range.






QldKev said:


> You sure about that one? *from memory* I though BB Galaxy diastatic power was about 3x that of BB Pale. Any one got Beersmith handy?
> 
> QldKev




OK, going from the "Barrett Burston malts.bsm" I got from BeerSmith;

PALE 275
Galaxy 348

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

Batz said:


> My entire knowledge of dental procedures in Fortitude Valley is via bribies posts.
> 
> Batz




And don't forget where to get 2L plastic bottles from.


QldKev


----------



## Batz (21/10/10)

QldKev said:


> And don't forget where to get 2L plastic bottles from.
> 
> 
> QldKev




A picture would have helped hey ?

Batz


----------



## Hargie (21/10/10)

MHB said:


> For the I've forgotten howmanyth time Galaxy malts claim to fame was its high B-Glucanase content, not its Diastatic power that's fairly ordinary. Remember that B-Glucanase is most active at 40oC and is well nigh gone by 50oC, so if you aren't doing a very cool mash-in its useless.
> 
> MHB




...indeed...lower beta glucans = easier lauter, easier filtration,less haze precursors and very importantly for the (from what i've been told) Japanese 'Super Dry' market therefore potentially, extended haze free shelf life...

...don't use it at work but i always have a bag at home...a bit, not a lot of galaxy tends to stiffen the suspension in most of my lagers as well as help the spec malts get across the line efficiency wise...


----------



## Nick JD (21/10/10)

QldKev said:


> OK, going from the "Barrett Burston malts.bsm" I got from BeerSmith;
> 
> PALE 275
> Galaxy 348
> ...



Does it have their wheat malt's DP, Kev?


----------



## argon (21/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Does it have their wheat malt's DP, Kev?



Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston)

Diastatic Power: 95.0


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Does it have their wheat malt's DP, Kev?



Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 
Australia 
Barrett Burston 


Yield: 81.30 %
Type: Grain 
Potential: 1.037
Color: 1.5 
Coarse Fine Diff: 1.50 % Max In Batch: 75.00 % 
Moisture: 5.00 Must Mash: TRUE 
Diastatic Power: 95.0 Protein: 0.00 
Inventory: 0.00 kg 
IBU: 0.000 
Notes: Wheat base malt suitable for all wheat styles. 


View attachment Barrett_Burston_malts.bsm


QldKev


----------



## Nick JD (21/10/10)

Cheers, fellas.


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

Batz said:


> A picture would have helped hey ?
> 
> Batz



I know you want it..






I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie, I beat Bribie

QldKev


----------



## dr K (21/10/10)

MHB has a particular advantage that his mind is not hazed by "I read that, I thought that, Fred said, I have not used it but" and so on. Yes, Galaxy was designed for the Japanese market.
BB pale ale will give equally as good results for pretty much all of we brew, last spec I have it was 100% Gairdner malt, in the past I have noted Quasar in the blend as well as a few others.
Malt spec vary from batch to batch and are always available on a batch basis.
Unless you adjust your recipe, mash regime and fermentation based on the specs of each batch they are useless, all you have to know is that each batch falls within a set of parameters.

K


----------



## MarkBastard (21/10/10)

Hahaha

Hope Bribie doesn't take this the wrong way. One of my favourite posters.


----------



## QldKev (21/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Hope Bribie doesn't take this the wrong way. One of my favourite posters.




He's all good, a lot of good posts from BribieG :icon_chickcheers: 

QldKev


----------



## MHB (21/10/10)

Here is the COA for Joe Wheat Wheat; I think the next delivery is from a new batch.
I don't know what units you guys are reporting the Diastatic power in, in Australia its WK, if you're not careful Beersmith will give you some funny American unit and if you're going to compare things best do Apples with Apples...
I carry Malt Europe Ale and Pilsner as my standard Aussie base malts, so those are the ones I have figurers for: -
Wheat 441 (WK) View attachment 41586

Pilsner 309 (WK) View attachment 41585

Ale 313 (WK) (see above)
MHB


----------

